# hid-generic control queue full errors.

## Philippe23

I tried upgrading from 3.5.?-r1 to 3.8.3 (hardened).  Doing so introduced a CONFIG_HID_GENERIC option, which I turned on.  Now, after a little while, my machine will become unresponsive after a while and the logs will be filled with kernel errors referring to: "hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0002: control queue full" as well as other drivers complaining that IOMMU allocations have failed.  The ID appears to be the USB connection to my UPS.  I am running apcupsd.

Is anybody else seeing this?  Does anybody know of a fix?

----------

## trubicoid

there is a quick fix to disable Run-time Powe Management of the corresponding hiddev0 in my case, but as I have just one hiddev, I can run this in eg. /etc/local.d/

```
#!/bin/sh

echo "Correct APC USB problem: hid-generic control queue full"

for i in /sys/class/usbmisc/hiddev*/device/../power/control

do

        if [ -f ${i} ];

        then

                echo on > ${i}

        fi

done

```

other fix is to decrease POLLTIME in /etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.conf, but I haven't tried that one

interesting is, that with POLLTIME 120 I get the first "control queue full" message aprox. 33 minutes after boot, then several every two minutes as expected

```
...

[   50.131312] br0: port 2(tap0) entered forwarding state

[   51.851887] br0: port 1(enp7s0) entered forwarding state

[ 1967.605402] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2087.778313] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2087.841686] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2087.884333] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2087.946851] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.049248] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.091096] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.132617] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.213981] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.254438] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.294697] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.334954] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.374285] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.412801] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.470766] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.507220] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2088.543886] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2208.722264] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2208.778541] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2208.814124] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2208.868629] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2208.962216] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2208.993625] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.023837] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.093155] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.121028] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.147701] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.173204] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.198779] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.224450] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.269167] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.292727] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2209.314990] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

[ 2329.377897] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full

...
```

the best would be to include the fix directly in apcupsdLast edited by trubicoid on Tue Jun 17, 2014 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trubicoid

 *trubicoid wrote:*   

>  POOLTIME

 

I meant POLLTIME, sorry

----------

## mbjr

SOLVED: this looks like an apcupsd bug. 

Replacing apcupsd with nut fixed it (gave it over 16 hours and not a single time I've seen this happening). 

Logs are clean, UPS provides data as it should.

Leaving info below in case it's useful for someone else bumping into this (can remove if Admins prefer).

 *Quote:*   

> Ran into the same thing with 4.4.6.
> 
> A bunch of these:
> 
> #May 30 20:58:54 [kernel] [41361.238580] hid-generic 0003:051D:0002.0004: control queue full
> ...

 

Thanks for reading  :Wink: 

----------

